# Software Update 24th March?



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Came back into lounge this morning and found that the TiVo box had changed itself from ITV1HD to the Home Page

Software version was 15.1.AE4-01-3-C00 and is now 15.1.AE6-01-3-C00

No idea what the difference between AE4 and AE6 might be?


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

I ntoiced something too. My box was on channel 100. Also I got a strange TiVo message telling me my account was now closed? Recording and pay channels are still available. Only noticeable difference I've seen so far is that recordable SD hours now states 536 instead of 477.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

There was another small bug fix download last night.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

From the Virgin Tivo forum:



> Hi all,
> 
> You should have received a new software update this morning. Much smaller than last weeks, but some added stability and functionality:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Added stability eh? Is that why i've had 2 GUI lock ups today together with taking about a minute before the home page was viewable?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm recording.... sorry... Tivo'ing  the final season of "The Dead Zone" on Horror (149) and, before the recent updates, the first few were labelled as 'will be deleted in the next 24 hours'. Well, they've been reset and are now back to have the standard 'recorded' icon


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

I've also had 2 reboots today after about 10 minutes whilst pausing live TV. Bit of a coincidence but I hope it's not related.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I've had both boxes freeze with the red donut of death, and one required 2 reboots to recover. Never had anything like it until this update.

Hope they don't leave it like this for long...


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Just had to re-boot mine cos it froze completely while trying to delete the second of four 'White Van Man' recordings. BTW why does the system think this is a documentary?
Seems to have successfully rebooted so we'll see how we go.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Froze a couple of times for me yesterday as well. Mr Fanatic - you want to feed this back for us?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Karnak said:


> Froze a couple of times for me yesterday as well. Mr Fanatic - you want to feed this back for us?


Will do :up:


----------



## Queb (Mar 22, 2002)

First freeze I've had on this box .. and with this latest software...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Just had a doughnut of death and freeze after pressing TV from My Shows. My first forced reboot.


----------



## Queb (Mar 22, 2002)

Still getting this everyday


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Queb said:


> Still getting this everyday


Have you called them about it?


----------



## Queb (Mar 22, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Have you called them about it?


Will do when I get back on Friday (if its still doing it), having a few days away .. I have put this down to the software update but I suppose it could be something dodgy with the card pairing or my account.


----------

